# I think I need a mouse again! Any Zowie users here?



## ithehappy (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey guys after my G9 aged out I bought a Roccat Kone Pure (laser) thinking that it won't have the double click issue like the G9 and all, and initially was pretty happy too, but now in the middle of rainy season and due to high humidity the left switch has started double clicking, just like the G9, but the worst part is it doesn't sort it out by itself, which is unlike the G9. It doesn't happen always but is happening most times. Extremely annoying issue especially when you are doing some drag and drop work needless to say. Another thing which I don't like are the skates / feet of the mouse, they are extremely sensitive. I use 9HD as a mouse mat and as long as the humidity of room stays within 60% it moves fine and smooth on the mat, but times when the AC is off the feet become, I don't know what's the word here, kind soaked, so a lot of pressure has to be applied to drag it through the mouse mat.

AFAIK Roccat uses same Omron micro switches like Logitech, so I guess that might be the cause behind the infamous double clicking issue. Today I was browsing about some mice and found there's a company called Zowie, and from reviews it seems like they make quality products. Also further reading tells me that it uses Huano micro switches, however I don't know if they are better than Omron or not!

Any Zowie user here? I think I need to ditch the Kone, I am extremely obsessed with the feeling of mouse, didn't expect this especially when the mouse is just 9-10 months old 

Thanks.

PS : Budget should be around 5-6k.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2014)

I use HP KY619 3 Button USB 2.0 Optical Mouse. So I think quality is awesome. Been using for more than two years. No problems till yet. Costs Rs 335.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2014)

Huano switches are hard, unlike Omron switches. Its a personal preference though. Some people like hard switches so that they can easily tap in FPS games. Even Iam looking for a mouse now, from what i learned from Internet. Zowie mices are the best in world. But they aren't available in India. 
here i found only the one available seller in Amazon ZOWIE GEAR EC1 eVo CL 

- - - Updated - - -

*www.amazon.in/ZOWIE-Buttons-Wheel-Optical-Gaming/dp/B00H6FCY6A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407593798&sr=8-3&keywords=zowie


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 10, 2014)

Look for Logitech G400s , it feels good although not in the same league as Razer DA. Switches are fine till now after 8 months of heavy usage. I'm an FPS gamer so i use left button extremely in game, so quality is ok now.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. I wasn't really looking for an optical one, should've mentioned that. Hate that red light and also they don't work good on black coloured hard mats.

Anyway, I am mainly a FPS gamer, so hard click will actually be welcome. I just need to know if Huano switches are less prone to the double click problem.
What's wrong with Zowie that those are not available here? From where should I get one then? International eBay might be the only option I guess.

  [MENTION=55022]ashis_lakra[/MENTION] : MX518, G400s, they might be great, but I don't like the shape of them at all. They are way too big, I'm a claw gripper by the way.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2014)

So further reading tells me that Zowie FK1 uses a great optical sensor, you know those without any sort of acceleration, and I was almost ordering one too, but one gust at very last moment complained that there is double click issue going on, so I refrained.

G500s seems to be safest bet at this point, but I don't think I can fathom a 150 grams mouse, it's just ridiculous. Now I am reading about Mionix mice.


----------

